# I totally forgot that was a thing.



## Necsus

Buondì, WRF!
Dal film 'Ratter'. Nicole si scusa con Emma, sua compagna di università, per non essere andata all'appuntamento con lei, che è arrivata da  poco a NY. Queste sono le battute:

NICOLE: Oh I got your text, sorry. I couldn't get out of bed. Way to hung over. Oh my God. I almost didn't go to class.
EMMA: No, it's fine. It was actually nice to wander around by myself. Except for some guy who yelled at me for stopping in the middle of the sidewalk. *I totally forgot that was a thing.*
NICOLE: Oh that's not a joke. People are not playing.

Come tradurreste la frase in questione, "avevo dimenticato che è un problema"? O in altro modo? E a cosa dovrebbe riferirsi, al fatto di fermarsi in mezzo al marciapiede?
Grazie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Maybe "mi ero completamente dimenticata di avere un corpo fisico"


----------



## Necsus

Thanks, Pietruzzo. So you say that 'was' is referring to 'I'...
I don't know, I suspect it is an idiomatic use, and I've found various options HERE. I like this:
"_Jon has a *thing *for idiomatic usages_. In this case I think _that's a thing_ is usually just a trivial rewording of _that [thing] exists,_ and _that's *the *thing_ is effectively short for _that's the *important *thing_",
but I don't know if it could be the right meaning in my context.


----------



## Blackman

Secondo me la tua interpretazione è corretta Nec. Fermarsi in mezzo al marciapiede a NY  sembra essere un problema, interrompe il flusso. Ciò che non è _niente_ in tutto il resto del mondo, a NY_ it's a thing_. Quanti film avrai doppiato con questa scena?


----------



## bobes

Forse anche "avevo dimenticato che è così"


----------



## Blackman

bobes said:


> Forse anche "avevo dimenticato che è così"


Già, concordo, anche _che qui funziona così._


----------



## bobes




----------



## Einstein

Condivido. Direi che con "a thing" è sottinteso che vuol dire "una cosa da considerare", "una cosa a cui badare".


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Però "avevo dimenticato che qui è/funziona così" cambierebbe un po' il significato, perché la frase prima è "Except for some guy who yelled at me for stopping in the middle of the sidewalk", e 'a thing' direi che si riferisce al fermarsi, non al fatto che ti urlano se lo fai. No?


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Necsus, I think it's the second interpretation.  It's a "thing" for New Yorkers to be rude to anyone who stops in the middle of the sidewalk.


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Secondo me la tua interpretazione è corretta Nec. Fermarsi in mezzo al marciapiede a NY  sembra essere un problema, interrompe il flusso. Ciò che non è _niente_ in tutto il resto del mondo, a NY_ it's a thing_. Quanti film avrai doppiato con questa scena?



Mi hanno infamata per lo stesso motivo...!!! "_Avevo dimenticato / Non ricordavo questo dettaglio / questa seccatura_"
"a thing" in New York in genere è una seccatura.


----------



## joanvillafane

Hi Lorena.  In this specific context "una seccatura" is right.  But in general when we say "it's a thing" it just means that it's something that people do, it's a common custom or experience, it's a popular phenomenon.  It can be used in a wide variety of contexts and not all of them will be "seccature."


----------



## Lorena1970

joanvillafane said:


> Hi Lorena.  In this specific context "una seccatura" is right.  But in general when we say "it's a thing" it just means that it's something that people do, it's a common custom or experience, it's a popular phenomenon.  It can be used in a wide variety of contexts and not all of them will be "seccature."


Thank you. My memories are fading....I remember it only connected to "seccature". So here as well with " non ricordavo questo dettaglio" may imply both seccatura and usanza.


----------



## Necsus

Ma quindi 'thing' si dovrebbe riferire al fermarsi o all'urlare?


----------



## joanvillafane

all'urlare (my opinion)


----------



## Blackman

Al semplice fatto che se ti fermi qualcuno urla. Questa _cosa _esiste solo a NY.


----------



## joanvillafane

A question for you Blackman.  So can you use "cosa" like this in Italian, too?
Avevi dimenticato che questa è una cosa di New York. 

(a New York thing)


----------



## Blackman

Well, yes, you can say that. Quite colloquial. Hence, avevo completamente dimenticato questa cosa.


----------



## joanvillafane

Thanks, Blackman.


----------



## MR1492

Blackman said:


> Al semplice fatto che se ti fermi qualcuno urla. Questa _cosa _esiste solo a NY.



Well, I'm not sure it is "only" in New York  as it might also be common in some other large, pedestrian-heavy cities in the USA (Boston, Philadelphia, Chicago come to mind).  However, it certainly might be much more common in New York as they have that "Big Apple", we're too important to wait, always in a rush mentality!

Phil


----------



## Lorena1970

Secondo me al fatto che non ci si può fermare. È questa la "cosa" che determina l urlo.


----------



## brunohg2

Hello!

At an Italian conversation group this morning, the topic of _dimenticare v dimenticarsi_ cropped up. I think the explanations above are really helpful but, what if I want to say "I forgot that...." for example, "I forgot that I have a dental appointment" ? _Ho dimenticato che_ or _Mi sono dimenticato che.... ? _My gut feeling is for the second one. Does it become a subjunctive trigger also? I'm guessing not.

Graham


----------



## bobes

_Dimenticare_ or _dimenticarsi_ makes no difference in this case.


----------



## Pietruzzo

brunohg2 said:


> My gut feeling is for the second one. Does it become a subjunctive trigger also? I'm guessing not.


That's "che avevo/di avere" in both cases. However, I'd rather say "Ho dimenticato il mio appuntamento/mi sono dimenticato del mio appuntamento"


----------



## bobes

Pietruzzo said:


> However, I'd rather say "Ho dimenticato il mio appuntamento/mi sono dimenticato del mio appuntamento"


Credo siano due cose diverse. _"Ho dimenticato il mio appuntamento"_ è come dire "_Mi sono dimenticato l'appuntamento", _ovvero sarei/avrei dovuto andarci ma non l'ho fatto. L'altra forma vuol dire invece una cosa un po' diversa: _"Mi sono dimenticato *del* mio appuntamento" _significa che non ho saputo gestirlo (andarci sì, ma anche annullarlo o rimandarlo).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bobes said:


> _Mi sono dimenticato *del* mio appuntamento" _significa che non ho saputo gestirlo (andarci sì, ma anche annullarlo o rimandarlo).


Not in the Italian I know. As far as I can tell, "dimenticare" is just the same as "dimenticarsi di" in this case. Just my opinion.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bobes said:


> Credo siano due cose diverse. _"Ho dimenticato il mio appuntamento"_ è come dire "_Mi sono dimenticato l'appuntamento", _ovvero sarei/avrei dovuto andarci ma non l'ho fatto. L'altra forma vuol dire invece una cosa un po' diversa: _"Mi sono dimenticato *del* mio appuntamento" _significa che non ho saputo gestirlo (andarci sì, ma anche annullarlo o rimandarlo).


Anche a me questa distinzione non risulta..


----------



## bobes

Pietruzzo said:


> Not in the Italian I know.





Paulfromitaly said:


> Anche a me questa distinzione non risulta..



Non ho capito cosa non va... sul serio , dimenticarsi *il* gatto (non è con me!) NON è uguale a dimenticarsi *del* gatto (perchè dovevo dargli da mangiare!). Può anche assumere lo stesso significato, ma è solo una delle varie possibilità. Mi sembrava di aver detto questo


bobes said:


> (*andarci sì, ma anche* annullarlo o rimandarlo).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bobes said:


> dimenticarsi *il* gatto (non è con me!) NON è uguale a dimenticarsi *del* gatto


Ma non è quella la distizione che ti  si chiede. Aggiungendo DI/DEL cambi il significato del verbo.

Dimenticare il gatto = dimenticarsi il gatto.


----------



## bobes

Sicuramente sto sognando


----------



## Pietruzzo

bobes said:


> dimenticarsi *il* gatto (non è con me!) NON è uguale a dimenticarsi *del* gatto (perchè dovevo dargli da mangiare!)


Right. But what have cats got to do with our topic? We were talking about dental appointments._ Puoi dimenticare un gatto in macchina_, as well as any other *physical *object/animal but you can't do the same with an appointment. Hai dimenticato/ti sei dimenticato l'appuntamento; ti sei dimenticato dell'appuntamento. There isn't an appointment left somewhere next to your cat. You just didn't go. Punto


----------

